# Strong WiFi signal, very slow Internet connection!! Help?



## Kal-El38 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a Linksys N Router connected to a Windows 7 computer. My wired connection through Comcast is an average of 25 Mbps. In the bedroom above me I have another computer with a Linksys N Adapter on Windows Vista. I am receiving a strong WiFi signal on an average of 240 Mbps. However, my internet downstream is less than 1 Mbps and the upload is over 3 Mbps. I've updated the router's firmware and reset it twice. I've also tried changing the channels and switching to broadcasting "N" only. Linksys won't help because it's out of warranty. Their advice was buy a new router, :upset:! Please help! Thank you.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

press CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE for task manager. > Networking tab
find your wireless adapter in the list and look to the right for link speed. Should be >1Mbps

Move the wireless card/stick/adapter whatever to another computer. Connect via wireless. Is it slow there?

Do you have interference from other wireless routers, phones, bluetooth?


----------



## Kal-El38 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for responding. Yes, I've tried 2 smartphones, a Blu-Ray player and a Nintendo Wii all in different places in the house. All the same result: Great signal strength with lousy internet. It used to be great at internet speeds above 15 Mbps... However, I switched the computer it was first connected to and reset the router since I forgot the password. So, I'm not sure which one caused the change; maybe both. The thing I find the strangest is that my upload speed is 3x faster than my download right now. No other interference.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

How many devices are attached wirelessly to the router? Are there many active dhcp leases on the router? Can you enable frame burst mode? I remember a linksys used to have an option to perform more like a switch or somethin, do you have that enabled?
What is the routers "rate" set to in the web config under WIRELESS>ADVANCED
Is CTS protection mode enabled?


----------

